# Plow for 04 Jeep Grand Cherokee ??



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

In looking through the owners manual it says not to put a plow or winch on this stupid thing cause the dumb air bags will pop ?? whats up whith that ?? ANyone mount a plow on a newer Grand Cherokee and have or not have any problems, Can I do something about the air bags for plowing ?? ughh.. THis is not working as planned ??


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*I don't think so....*

I was looking at different plow manufacturers, and I don't think any company even makes a plow for any year Grand Cherokee. At least I never come across one. Someone else correct me if I am wrong.

As for the winch, I don't believe that. I have seen tons of winches on Grand Cherokees...newer and older. Check out www.jeepsunlimited.com/forums

They have a whole forum on Grand Cherokees. Tons of people have winches on them.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

SCAPEASAURUSREX, do a search on threads by cappaj1. Pretty entertaining to say the least!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

While I wouldn't recommend putting a plow on it,it may just be an issue as the safing sensors are quite close to the mount locations for the plow frame.Maybe they could be moved ?


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

You know I did not even think of that unibody thing..... I am used to wranglers and older cherokees with frames, Guess I took that for granted... I looked up those threads by cappaj1 .. interesting.. But the pull plow ??? Could a cherokee actually pull that thing loaded with snow ?? I guess maybe I'll look into a plow for my wrangler instead, but its' got 8" of lift in it ... Has anyone put a plow on a lifted truck successfully ?? Obviously custom bracketry will have to be fabricated, but will it work ?? Or would it just look cool .. :??? LOL...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

There are a few threads here as well about lifted trucks, try a search on "Lift" restricted to the snowplowing forum. I'm opposed to it because it changes the geometry of the forces applied to the framework outside the design, but others here report having success with it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You can make it work with a lifted truck,but it will put a LOT more stress on the truck.

Think of the plow mount frame as a big lever.The further down you move it,the longer it is and the more leverage it has.This leverage is transfered to the front of the truck frame


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

When I saw the title I got really scared. Thank goodness for searching. No need to rehash everything.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

LOL at CT18fireman.

Don't we need some more entertainment?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCAPEASAURUSREX _
> *You know I did not even think of that unibody thing..... I am used to wranglers and older cherokees with frames, Guess I took that for granted... I looked up those threads by cappaj1 .. interesting.. But the pull plow ??? Could a cherokee actually pull that thing loaded with snow ?? I guess maybe I'll look into a plow for my wrangler instead, but its' got 8" of lift in it ... Has anyone put a plow on a lifted truck successfully ?? Obviously custom bracketry will have to be fabricated, but will it work ?? Or would it just look cool .. :??? LOL... *


Do a search on the forums over at www.jeepsunlimited.com
I remember someone posting a picture of their Yellow TJ with a Meyer plow on it. It was running at least 33s with most likely 3-4.5" of lift. Not too sure about 8", as I am fairly new to plows myself.

I have a Cherokee with about 3" of lift that I am looking to put my plow on. I am guessing / hoping that I am not going to have any problems since it isn't that much taller than stock.

EDIT:
I found a few pictures on this JeepsUnlimited Thread:
http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/forum...303866&perpage=20&highlight=plow&pagenumber=2

Anyways, here they are:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That plow probably won't work too well as the a-frame is not very level.The truckside mount needs to be dropped down to compensate for the lift.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would imagine that thing just trips. Unless he tightened the springs in which case I would expect to see some good damage when he hits something.


----------

